

New York company says it can beam free OUTERNET Wi-fi to every person on Earth - bhartzer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2552177/Forget-Internet-soon-OUTERNET-Company-plans-beam-free-wi-fi-person-Earth-space.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Free? Still have to pay for the ground link somehow. Unless they relay and
your server is also connected to the OuterNet.

